# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Sinhronais ģenerators БМЗ-4,5/4-М1

## Tārps

Apraksts un shēma ir kā no Ēģiptes piramīdām, bet tomēr shēma !!

----------


## Tārps

[attachment=0:13sjezab]Picture1.jpg[/attachment:13sjezab]

----------


## Isegrim

Nu jau esi pat pārcenties ar bildes samazināšanu   ::  .

----------


## Tārps

[attachment=0:31ophvxz]Bildīte.gif[/attachment:31ophvxz]

----------

